# Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?



## Ralf-H (17. Februar 2005)

Moin Tiefsee-Spezialisten,

für normale Quetschhülsen (1,8mm Innen-Ø) für z.B. Stahlvorfächer benutze ich die Hülsenzange von HAKUMA (geht gut). 
Welches Gerät (Zange) benutzt Ihr für die Herstellung von Tiefseevorfächern aus starker Monofiler (0,90 bis 1,40mm), um die Quetschhülsen fachgerecht zu befestigen? Ich habe dafür Hülsen mit 2,50 und 3,00mm Innen-Ø und 25mm Länge.

Die kleine Zange von H. (s.o.) paßt nicht, und im Werkzeughandel finde ich keine passenden großen Quetschhülsenzangen.

Wie sehen Eure Hülsen nach dem Quetschen aus? Zieht Ihr die Schnur 2x oder 3x durch? Hat schon mal jemand Zerreißproben gemacht und getestet, wieviel die Hülse im Vergleich zur Schnurtragkraft aushält?
Auf meine Knoten kann ich mich normalerweise verlassen, bei den Hülsen und dicker Schnur bin ich mir nicht sicher.|kopfkrat 

Hat jemand Fotos von seinen gequetschten Hülsen und/oder von seiner Zange?  #h 

Danke für Eure Tips !!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Marcel1409 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Guck mal hier : http://www.1stopfishingshop.com/SevenStrandLeaderSleeves.html


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

moin ralf #h

für´s crimpen hab ich mir via cabeles nen jinkai-tool geordert. passende hülsen hast du ja bereits vorrätig. die technik des crimpens ist hier bestens beschrieben. bei stahl und stärkeren monos kannst du zusätzlich das flämische auge einsetzen, welches sich bei mir in diversen tests schon bestens bewährt hat #h


----------



## Ralf-H (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Moin Jirko,
besten Dank für die Links, hilft mir sehr viel weiter. Ich hätte die "double barrel"-Hülsen totsicher falsch gecrimpt. Benutzt Du das "Jinkai"-Tool auch für runde Hülsen?
Hast Du (oder jemand anders) eine Ahnung, ob es die Zangen irgenwo in Deutschland gibt?
Wenn ich in hiesigen Baumärkten oder Werkzeugläden danach frage, ernte ich nur böde Gesichter.
Ich hab´mir aus Singapur kleine Schraubenfedern aus Stahl mitgebracht, die als Schutz über die Schnur der Öse gezogen werden. Hast Du (oder jemand anders) Erfahrung damit? Oder ist in jedem Fall das Flämische Auge das Optimum?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

hallo ralf #h

die jinkai-zange kannst du natürlich auch für rundhülsen nutzen (besser sind aber doppelkanalhüsen)! der link zur technik des crimpens stammt im übrigen von unserem micky finn #6, daß wollte ich hierbei nochmal schnell nachschieben! da ich lange nach einer passenden crimpzange für klemmhülsen hier auf´n deutschen markt gesucht habe, kann ich dir nur meine persönliche erfahrung zur suche mitteilen: sie war vergeblich ... ich habe vorher mit ner elektrikerzange gecrimpt (dann immer mit 2 hintereinanderliegenden hülsen)... war aber mehr oder weniger nen heikles unterfangen, da man beim quetschen unbedingt drauf achten musste, nicht zu viel druck auf die hülse zu legen.

das mit deinen schraubenfedern versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz? kannst du diese mal büdde´n büschen verständlicher erläutern :m...

...ob das flämische auge das optimum ist? bis dato hat es bestens funktioniert. du kannst aber auch bedenkenlos ne einfache schlaufe in´s öhr legen und dann crimpen... in diesem fall solltest du 2 hintereinanderliegende klemmhülsen verarbeiten #h


----------



## Nick_A (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe mir diesselbe Jinkai-Zange wie Jirko sie hat ebenfalls in den USA zugelegt...allerdings im BassPro-Shop. Kostenpunkt waren ebenfalls so ca. US$40.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich mir damals natürlich auch noch passende Klemmhülsen (inkl. den Doppelkanalhülsen) in rauen Mengen zu Spotpreisen mitgenommen. Das Tool nutz ich übrigens auch für "normale" Hülsen in den großen Größen...nur für dünneres Hardmono und Stahl nutze ich eine andere (auch sehr gute) Zange.

Ich schau heute abend mal in meiner Linksammlung nach, ob es hier in D auch solch eine Zange gibt.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Ralf-H (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Moin,
danke noch mal für die Tips bis jetzt (auch an Micky Finn).
Jirko, das mit der Schraubenfeder mußt Du Dir so vorstellen:
1) 1mm Monofil durch Hülse schieben
2) Schraubenfeder mit 1,1mm Innen Ø und 30mm Länge draufschieben (wie Kugelschreiber-Feder, nur eng anliegende Windungen)
3) Monofil zurück durch Hülse
4) stramm ziehen, crimpen
Die Feder überzieht die Monofil in der gesamten Länge der Schlaufe zum Schutz von Abrieb.
Die Leute in Asien benutzen das offensichtlich immer für´s Big Game. Kennt das jemand, bzw. hat Erfahrung damit?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

hallo ralf #h

vielen dank für deine erläuterung #6 ich kenne dieses art des "crimpens" zwar nicht, aber es klingt durchaus plausibel #h


----------



## Ralf-H (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Moin Jirko,
ich hab´da was im Internet gefunden:
http://www.leadertec.com/Loop_protector.html

Ich meine die grüne Schraubenfeder auf der Schlaufe. Für meine Begriffe macht das Sinn, hab´s aber noch nie getestet. Im Mai ist Generalprobe in Norwegen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

hallo ralf #h

multiplen dank für deinen link #6 denke aber, daß dieser zusätzliche schutz der mono für norge nicht notwendig ist, da der einsatzbereich dieser federn sicherlich im klassischen big-game zu suchen ist, wo mitunter runs von 400m+ mit fullspeed an der schlaufe schützend "abgefedert" werden müssen... aber versuchen kannst du es natürlich dennoch jederzeit #6


----------



## kossiossi (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

moin leutz,

kann man alles auch in deutschland erwerben, einfach mal hier gucken.

gruß
danny

tipp: statt schraubenfeder kann man auch einfach ´n schlauch nehmen, ist wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Ralf-H (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Quetschhülsen für dickes Monofil?*

Moin Kossiossi,
besten Dank für den Tip (link). Hier werden Sie echt geholfen !!!
(gemeinsam sind wir stark)
Gruß
Ralf


----------

